# Matlacha - Bokeelia , 1/17/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Matlacha park (1400-1530)

Arrived to find others freezen but trying their luck. Two arrived at noon but nothing.Saw one 9" sheephead caught.Everyone bagged it. Too cold and windy! I decided to try one other spot.

Bokeelia bridge (1600-1900)

Cold and very windy but I had too much bait, and a strong head, to give up! Final tally; 1 sheephead(9") 1 snapper(9") and 4 catfish(12"-16"). Bites were light and different spieces bit differently. Needless to say I lost a few!  Although not what I had hoped, was fun anyway!  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead,

You think it was cold down your way  ... Carolanna and I braved 30 degrees & a stout NW today (see post).
http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=002533 

Sounds like your results were better then ours. However, we scored some wings @ the beach office afterwards  

Figure your slingin' the FLA special (live shrimp) when you say you still had "too much bait". Fished Sanibel lately ? Bokeelia Pier still closed ?? At least you don't have to hear Boomer - blah, blah, bla, ba ... 

Good fishin'

`bucket

FYI - taking Brenda & the Girls to OBX tomorrow despite foul conditions as they want to get out of town and I want to fish Hatteras  Will post report trip results on NC board next week in the mean time tight lines.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Bucket,

Glad to hear you did get out! Especially with the little one!  Wish I was heading to OBX!

Sanibel is closed(bridge repairs). Hope to fish it next weekend if all is completed. Temp here hit 48, my blood has gotten thin!!
Next time I'm taking a real coat!  

Hope you have a fun trip!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

YOur a brave man Jighead, glad to see you got out. for braving that weather you should have caught a bunch. I'm still in hiburnation mode.


----------

